# How and when to sand epoxy bartop coating



## althang

Okay, I decided to just book match the two pieces preserving the natural crotches and fill with epoxy. I prefilled those weeks ago using several coats to get just below wood level. Yesterday I poured the flood coat of Envirotex Lite. Overall came out very well. however there are a few spots where the epoxy sank through cracks and left a few slight indentations. Also one spot that bubbled and is now a slight bump. Along with a few spots where it appears some type of dust settled during curing process. I can live with those spots though but need to fill in low spots and sand out the high bump. My questions are When should I sand out the bump? It has been 15 hours of cure time currrently. Also, should I just plan on sanding the entire top and then recoating the entire thing or just the few spots where it needs touchup? Should I start with 600 grit and move up to 1000+? I've seen some websites stating that if you sand out with really fine grit then you can just buff and polish but I would think I need another coat since there are low spots? Also, after sanding do I clean with a rag and rubbing alcohol? Thanks for all the advice. Here are some pics of my bar top. Sorry no close ups of the problem spots.


----------



## althang

Okay, thought it best that I add a photo of the bubble bump. Here is the worst spot...


----------



## mdntrdr

No need to sand... just re-coat :smile:


----------



## althang

mdntrdr said:


> No need to sand... just re-coat :smile:


 
I have to sand out that bubble. recoating over it now and it would still be visible.


----------



## mdntrdr

ok... have it your way. :smile:


----------



## althang

Ok, tell me how that bubble and bump is going to disappear by just adding a new coat? I would think I would need to sand the bubble out and then recoat. I don't see how just adding more to it will magically make the bubble disappear


----------



## mdntrdr

*It wont hurt a thing to sand... just not needed.*

If there are any solid bubbles then you need to break the surface so the second coat will flow into them, that is all.

Read your directions... a second coat will cover all anomaly's. 



Always has for me. :sorcerer:


----------



## althang

Ok, makes sense but looking at the piece in person I really don't think that is possible. the bubble indention to the left yes that would work but the little white spot is not really a bubble per se, more like a spot that did not cure right-although it is rock hard. Not sure how to describe it other than I believe I have to sand it out. Do you have any advice regarding sanding that spot out and then cleaning it enough so that the next coat is still a glass like finish?


----------



## mdntrdr

As long as the second coat can flow into all areas it will fill in and become as one coat.

You can sand with 80X and clean up with mineral spirits.
The scratches will disappear with the second coat.

I understand you are having trouble believing this, try it on a sample piece with gouges and scratches then re coat. 

That is the only way you will feel comfortable doing this. :smile::smile:


----------



## althang

Ok thanks. I will sand down the trouble spots with my random orbital sander and then wash with mineral spirits(or should I use rubbing alcohol?). Then how long until I could recoat? Also, when I recoat should I recoat the whole thing? or just the few areas that need more? Thanks for all your help on this Easter Sunday.


----------



## mdntrdr

I would wipe down with mineral spirits/blow off with compressed air and re-coat entire top.

As long as your sanding is creating dust you can re-coat immediately. :smile:


----------



## GoIrish

If too deep to sand or carve out you could drill it.


----------



## althang

Okay so I've sanded out the bump and bubble and want to pour final coat. Should I sand entire area lightly or better adhesion of coats? How long after cleaning with mineral spirits can I pour? Thanks for all the help


----------



## mdntrdr

You could give a light sanding, but I believe the directions state none is needed.
As soon as the M/S has evaporated you will be good to pour. :smile:


----------



## Daryl L. Dye

GoIrish said:


> If too deep to sand or carve out you could drill it.


I've had good luck drilling them. Just be careful not to go into the wood.


----------

